# Comments on Preparation for Power PE Exam?



## mhelms_2 (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm planning to take the Power PE Exam in October 2012.

My reference material is:

Electromechanical Energy Devices and Power Systems by Yamayee (this has been a great help)

Power Reference Manual for Electrical and Computer PE by Camara (seems okay)

Ugly's

NEC

NCEES Sample Questions

What are your thoughts on the two books? Do I need others like Graingers and Wildi?

I'm taking a in person review from Testmaster in Houston right before the test, and I'm buying the Spinup sample questions.

Where do I go from here.


----------



## Power12 (Jun 20, 2012)

Both the Grainger and Wildi books are good. Do not forget to get an approved calculator. It is best to practice using the calculator you will be using on the actual exam. You could find the list on NCEES website.


----------



## USFishin (Jun 20, 2012)

I have the Grainger and Chelapati books for sale here if you're interested: http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=19207


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 20, 2012)

mhelms_2 said:


> I'm planning to take the Power PE Exam in October 2012.
> 
> My reference material is:
> 
> ...


There have been numerous threads on this same topic which also discusses other books used (including Grainger and Wildi). Take a look at just a few of the links below and see if that helps.

http://engineerboard...showtopic=17891

http://engineerboard...showtopic=17869

http://engineerboard...?showtopic=8677


----------

